# best gaming and overclocking CPU for 4k



## Tarun (Sep 2, 2011)

hi guys i am trying to upgrade my cpu motherboard which i plan to overclock and use for gaming i think a good intel cpu would will not fit in this budget for a AMD will do PLS suggest me some cpu and their approx rates


----------



## guru_urug (Sep 2, 2011)

Look for Athlon II X4 635 @ 4k

It the best for your budget, and since its a quad core...it will help u multitask faster while being good enough for gaming too.


----------



## Tarun (Sep 2, 2011)

or should i go for phenom II X2 555 BE


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 2, 2011)

^^ Not within your budget.

If possible go with AMD Phenom II x4 840 @4.7K, best vault for money.


----------



## jagdish (Sep 2, 2011)

go for phenom it cost you 1500/- more but it is justified.it will allow you to overclock easily just by increasing multiplier.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 2, 2011)

quad core is the way to go now. and for 4k, Athlon II X4 635 will suite your need best. with stock cooler you can overclock it past 3.2Ghz & even try undervolting in that overclocked state.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 2, 2011)

^^+1 for sam.
If you can increase your budget then go with a phenom BE.overclocking will be too easy without any headache of adjusting RAm speed and all.


----------



## topgear (Sep 3, 2011)

@ OP - no point in for going with dual core cpu like P2 X2 555 BE as more and more modern games are and will be optimized for multi core cpus - so go with what Sam has suggested and you can even Oc that cpu to 3.7/3.8 Ghz with good aftermarket cooler


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 3, 2011)

changing my suggestion a bit. Now +1 for sam's suggestion.


----------



## Tarun (Sep 4, 2011)

What do u guys think about it Phenom II X3 720 BE???

Will Athlon II X4 635 be future proof then Phenom II X3 720 BE what are the possible rates of 720 BE

what are the chances of 555 BE unlocking to Tri/Quad core Cpu ?????????


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 4, 2011)

^^ Phenom II X3 no longer available.

before the unlock rate was as high as 50% or more but now hardly unlocks.


----------



## Tarun (Sep 4, 2011)

hmmmmmmmmmm
and how is a GigaByte GA78LMT-S2P


----------



## topgear (Sep 4, 2011)

^^ that's a decent mobo and supports 3 new AM3+ ( BullDozer ) cpus namely FX-4100, 6100 and 8100


----------



## Tarun (Sep 4, 2011)

Can someoe give me the current market price of 
Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H
Asus M4A78-LT-M(Not LE or LX version)
Gigabyte GA-MA78LMT-S2
and which is the best for me amongst these ????? i aim for a max 3.5k budget


----------



## topgear (Sep 5, 2011)

Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H @ ~4k - recommended 
Asus M4A78-LT-M @ ~3.5k
Gigabyte GA-MA78LMT-S2 @ ~2.6k


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 5, 2011)

+1 suggestion for Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H.


----------



## heartripple (Sep 5, 2011)

Gigabyte motherboard will let you overclock  your CPU better then Asus


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 5, 2011)

can't blindly say that. but yes looking at the 3 boards topgear listed, the Asus one is absolutely entrylevel. more phase & a better bios always comes in handy when trying to overclock a processor.


----------



## Tarun (Sep 6, 2011)

i may have to go with asus bcoz of my budget  my budget is 7.5k to 8k m i doing something wrong do i have some choices with the combo ?? i may take a athlon II X4 640 with asus or a phenom II X4 955 BE with Gigabyte GA-MA78LMT-S2 ?????


----------



## topgear (Sep 6, 2011)

either get Gigabyte GA-MA78LMT-S2 or Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H - don't be skimpy for just 500 bucks - in the long run it worth the extra money 

If you don't want to OC your cpu much only then think about the combo of 955 BE+Gigabyte GA-MA78LMT-S2 but the combo of GA-880GMA-UD2H+955 BE makes more sense


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 7, 2011)

+1 for Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H.


----------



## jagdish (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes, I am using gigabyte 880GMA UD2H its a great motherboard.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 15, 2011)

jagdish said:


> Yes, I am using gigabyte 880GMA UD2H its a great motherboard.



AFAIK, presently it is not available in India, and I've already posted this fact somewhere in this forum some time ago.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 16, 2011)

Go with Gigabyte GA-880G USB 3 @ 4.8k and its with AM3+ Socket.



d6bmg said:


> AFAIK, presently it is not available in India, and I've already posted this fact somewhere in this forum some time ago.



yeah I recall it too


----------

